# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Any Microsoft Certified Professionals ???

## muneebkalathil

Ivide arenkilum MCP 's undooo ???

Oru Nalla offer unde. . .:D 

Job alla ... :P
Windows Products de original Keys Kitum ...

intrst undenkil onu mail pm idanamenu abhyarthikunnu :D

----------


## BangaloreaN

@Harry..........

de vilikkunnu.

----------


## muneebkalathil

....................

----------


## maryland

:Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------

